# API stress coat + Indian Almond Leaves + Aquarium salt ??



## josephkarthic (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi,

Is it safe to use (API stress coat water conditioner + Indian Almond Leaves + little bit of Aquarium salt) *always *in the betta tank on every water change? 

I've had different opinions about this. Please clarify..thanks.


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

My personal experiences That I avoid to use almond leaves and salt together. The almond leaves will reduce the PH in tank and help reduce stress for new fish and speed up the healing process. It also create the nature habitat for betta.I only use salt for the fish that need to do treatment. The stress coat water conditioner is fine to use with almond leaves. Best luck


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I never add salt to my tank, and always have Indian almond leaf in it. The only other thing I add to my water is Easy Life Fluid filter media. I do not like the smell of Seachem prime other than that its a great product.
*Easy-Life fluid filter medium — English*





> That I avoid to use almond leaves a


Can you tell us why?


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

That is my experiences when I first time try to use almond leaves back to 8 years ago. My betta got attacked by house lizard, I don't know how the lizard dare to go to water and attack my fish. So my betas was got his tail tears apart and he was scared. He laid in the bottom of the tank whole time. Then I heard some people who have betta told me to use almond leaves to create dark water and cover betta so I tried. After a week the betta calm and start swim around again but his fin and tails slowly heal. Then people also told me that using aquarium salt can speed up the healing process, so I tried with a small amount of salt. Few hours after I add the salt I notice my fish reacted weird. He started to swim up and down fast and hit the glass sometime he jump out of water. I have to remove the water and replace with new water. I tired for few time and the result is same with my other betta so I just assume not to use those together.


----------



## josephkarthic (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok I wont use salt with IAL, But is it really ok to use water conditioner with IAL? 

Because IAL itself is natural water conditioner right? So do we need additional water conditioner products like API stress coat ?

The water I use for betta is from ground (Borewell water) and not the common Tap water(Metro water) which contains chlorine..

So do I need water conditioner product?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

People's opinions might vary, but I would use water conditioner just in case. 

Some people swear by salt all the time, and others use it only for treatments. Make sure you dissolve it before you add it to the tank and follow the dosing instructions. 

I have IAL in my male's tank all the time because he gets stressed easily. I didn't see any changes in behavior when I treated him with salt and had an IAL in there at the same time.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know where that myth got started that IAL is a water conditioner, a leaf cannot remove chlorine/chloramines/heavy metals. Always use a conditioner. Perhaps they remove impurities in their natural water in Thailand, but in our water here with all kinds of junk added, you must use a real conditioner. 

I've used all 3 together with no issues, but I don't use salt daily, only as a treatment.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I don't know where that myth got started that IAL is a water conditioner, a leaf cannot remove chlorine/chloramines/heavy metals.


You are correct IAL cant remove Chlorine/Chloramine you still need a dechloronator.

IMO AQ salt has very limited uses with bettas if any. Salt is harsh on the slime coat.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

Changy said:


> Few hours after I add the salt I notice my fish reacted weird. He started to swim up and down fast and hit the glass sometime he jump out of water. I have to remove the water and replace with new water. I tired for few time and the result is same with my other betta so I just assume not to use those together.


In my opinion that sounds more like symptoms of too quick a parameter change. Did you slowly add in small concentrationsof pre-dissolved salt to his water? Because when I've quickly added in large concentrations of salt to the water durjng baths and dips and such they sometimes react similarly. I've had no issues with regular aquarium salt and Indian Almond leaves before and I always use the IAL when I treat for something.


----------

